# Just a little doodley-doo



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Did this while bored in my Macroeconomics class last semester.  Cartoons of 2 of my boys.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

These are soooo cute I like Oscar's designs


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you  I tried to mimic his actual markings from memory... but kinda messed them up!  He's ok with it though.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

*bump*, oh... excuse me.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I love oscar's little smile! Soooo cute!


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

I like Apache's smile...and Oscar reminds me of Oscar from Sharks Tale


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I have never seen Shark Tale! Guess I will have to google it.  Thank you guys for the compliments.  If I get some time I will draw some more to show you.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

We would love that!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok  I looked up shark tails... are u saying my fish looks like will smith? Hahaha! My fiance would love that, since he watches fresh prince dvds daily!


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Well....does Oscar (your fish) rap? Did he beat down some aliens? and take on man made zombies? Then you've got yourself one heck of a fish. You should totally draw a picture of him with a brightly colored hat turned side ways and a very large gold medallion.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

^^^ I second that!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha! I will see what I can do!!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I couldn't find my colored pencils, so for now, here is what I whipped up! I will try to find them and color him in sometime...  

Fresh fish of Bel Air:








And the real Oscar.  We named him after Oscar the Grouch because he looked green in his Petco cup. Under the light he is blue, though.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

OMG that's the cutest thing ever! It made me laugh soo hard! 
It's such a good drawing!
I'm in love with your fresh fish!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

haha thanks! I had fun drawing him. Hopefully I can get some color on it today.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Update us if you do!


----------



## MikiMaki (Jun 23, 2011)

Omg that is so rad! You're awesome! And Oscar is pretty handsome even if he isn't a rapping fish.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww thanks  What color should his hat be? I was thinking of putting some neon pink, if I have that color.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Are you going to give oscar his normal coloring? If you are I'd say make his hat black and neon pink. It would look fantastic with his color!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

I was planning to, yeah  Ok I will do that. I hope I get some time soon... and can find my colored pencils!!!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

That picture made me giggle  I love it.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks and I like your motto!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! It's one I live by


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey usually bettas look PO when they are drawn, nut you made em look happy!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Finished!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You steppin? You steppin to BETTA? BETTA WILL CUT YOU! BETTA A PIMP!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oscar looks so cute.


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

That is just... magnificent. LOVE IT.
Betta's in your tank, pimping it out.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

HaHa I love it!


----------



## betabettafish (Jul 3, 2011)

17 bettas? THATS CRAZY!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

betabettafish said:


> 17 bettas? THATS CRAZY!!


You're tellin me!!!  I've gone over the deep end.


----------

